# Cube 200 ab welchem Alter/Größe



## Schwabe2626 (9. August 2013)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt
Mein kleiner Sohne Mann 5 Jahre fährt derzeit ein 14 Zoll Bike.
Er fährt nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren Fahrrad und hat das ganze inklusive leichteren Feld oder Schotterwegen sehr gut im Griff.
Er ist drezeit 1,06m groß.(Schrittlänge hab ich noch nicht gemessen)

Nun soll ein neues Bike angeschafft werden und er möchte unbedingt eins von Cube. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Sprung von 14 Zoll auf 20 Zoll?
Das 16 Zoll Cube möchten wir eigtl. nicht kaufen da es vermutlich nur 1 Jahr hält.
Habe aber ein wenig bedenken ob der Sprung von 14 Zoll auf 20 Zoll nicht zu groß ist

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## Matze_76 (9. August 2013)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach ist der Sprung zu groß. Mein Sohn ist letzten Monat 6 geworden und ca. 1,2m groß. Er ist von 16 auf 20 Zoll umgestiegen und das passt perfekt. 

Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit ihn mal auf ein Fahrrad im Laden zu setzen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. August 2013)

@ Schwabe...: Wir haben ziemlich genau die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie ihr:
Unser Sohn ist ebenfalls 5 Jahre alt und derzeit 107cm groß, also gleich alt und gleich groß. Bis vor wenigen Monaten fuhr er auch noch ein 14" Rad (Wheelworx).
Einziger großer Unterschied zu eurem Sohn (bezogen auf die Eckdaten, die du gegeben hast): Unserer hat erst vergangenen April radfahren gelernt (ziemlich genau an seinem 5. Geburtstag), fuhr dann ca. 4 Wochen mit dem 14"-Wheelworx (mit dem könnte er heute noch fahren, seinem KiGa-Freund mit 115m war´s gestern aber schon entschieden zu klein, das gab aber nen witzigen Video á la "mit´m Hochrad um die Welt") und ist dann auf das von Opa/Oma gekaufte 16"-Cube umgestiegen (das ihm anfangs noch zu groß war, aber es war halt "das neue Radl von Opa und Oma", da interessierte das 14" Wheelworx nimmer).

Jedenfalls passt ihm das 16" Cube wie angegossen, er hat das Rad ziemlich gut im Griff (für seine Anfängerverhältnisse), bin derzeit lediglich am Farb- und Gewichtstunen.
"Nur 1 Jahr damit fahren?" Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass er mit dem 16" Cube mind. die nächsten 2 Jahre fährt! Dann wäre er rechnerisch ca. 120cm groß und kann hoffentlich ganz viele tolle Sachen anstellen mit dem dann klein-quirligen trialartigen Rad (so stell ich mir das vor, fahre ja selbst ein 20"-Trialbike, das ist mir ja auch nicht zu klein ).

Also mein Tipp an dich (ausgehend von unsrem Sohn im gleichen Alter und mit fastgleichen Maßen):
Tu ihm jetzt auf keinen Fall das definitiv noch viel zu große 20"-Cube an! Wir haben das im Radladen anprobiert, da war kein Land in Sicht, vor allem müsste ich jeden Wald-und-Wiesen-Ausflug damit verbieten aus Angst vor Beschädigung des kleinen Zamperls zwischen den Beinen, womit er im Stand völlig aufliegt!

Höchstens wenn ihr absolut nur auf der Straße und dafür aber weite Strecken fahrt, dann könnte das 20"-Cube vielleicht jetzt schon Sinn machen, ich persönlich würd´s auch dann net machen, ich kenn das aus meiner Jugend, meine ersten beiden MTBs (von meinen Eltern geschenkt) waren viiiieeel zu groß und den einzigen Spaß, den ich jemals damit hatte, hatte ich an dem Tag, an dem ich den Sch... weggegeben habe und mir von eigenem Geld ein wirklich passendes Rad gekauft habe. Von dem Tag an war Geländefahren plötzlich (relativ) einfach, wo ich früher mit den viel zu großen Rädern nur Frust hatte...

PS: Unser Kleiner kriegt erst dann ein 20", wenn er mit´m 16" mehr als 2 Stufen drauf hat. Denk mir zumindest, dass das ne gute Faustregel ist, wann er eine Radgröße so gut im Griff hat, dass er größer gehen kann.


----------



## Y_G (9. August 2013)

also wenn unbedingt 20" dann würde ich nur eins mit kleinem Rahmen kaufen, also so wie das Isla 20" small


----------



## hawkes (9. August 2013)

Ich hab für meinen 5jährigen ein Isla 20" Large gekauft - er ist mit 5 aber auch schon 1,24m. Er hat ungefähr 5cm Abstand zum Oberrohr - viel kleiner geht nicht. 

Er war übrigens 1,05m mit 3 Jahren - da passt ein CNOC16 perfekt, damit hatte er damals fahren gelernt. Ich denke 20" wird da wirklich knapp, vor allem da die 20" ja auch schon längere Kurbeln haben.  Denn wenn dein Kind 1,20+ ist überlegst Du die ganze Zeit ob man nicht schon hätte 24" probieren können...


----------



## ALMU (10. August 2013)

Meiner ist dieses Jahr vom BMW KidsBike mit 1,05m auf das Cube 20" umgestiegen. Die ersten Fahrten waren etwas wackelig aber nachdem ich das Rad deutlich erleichtert hatte war es kein Thema mehr. Inzwischen stehen die Slalomkegel wieder genauso eng wie bei 14" Rad und er ist nur wenige Zentimeter in der Zeit gewachsen.


----------



## Schwabe2626 (10. August 2013)

erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten, Tipps.
Wir waren heute bei unserem Fahrradhändler.
Er ist auf das 20" gestiegen und gefahren als ob Er nie ein anderes Fahrrad gehabt hätte.
Ich hab es zwar noch nicht gekauft bin mir nun aber sicher das es mit dem 20" klappt


----------



## ALMU (10. August 2013)

Aber Achtung nicht alle 20" Rahmen haben die gleiche Geometrie.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. August 2013)

Schwabe2626 schrieb:


> erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten, Tipps.
> Wir waren heute bei unserem Fahrradhändler.
> Er ist auf das 20" gestiegen und gefahren als ob Er nie ein anderes Fahrrad gehabt hätte.



Vom "Fahren" an sich (auf Asphalt/befestigten Wegen) sehe ich auch eher weniger Probleme, aber wie sieht´s mit dem Anhalten aus, vor allem dem unfreiwilligen Anhalten, d. h. wenn er mit den Füßen vom Pedal rutscht oder in schwierigen Situation einfach absteigt?

Er müsste mit 1,06m ja Beine wie ein Storch haben, wenn er da nicht direkt mit dem besten Stück auf´s Oberrohr knallt!
Ich wette, dass kein Fingerbreit zwischen ihm und dem Oberrohr reinpasst (Faustregel sind 4 Fingerbreit).
Also unser 1,07m großer Sohn hat zumindest längere Beine als der Oberkörper (also relativ normal-sportliche Kinderfigur), aber beim 20" Cube liegt er direkt mit dem Schritt am Oberrohr auf, wenn er über´m Rad steht - wie war denn das bei eurem Testen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Aber Achtung nicht alle 20" Rahmen haben die gleiche Geometrie.



Naja, er redet ja nur vom 20" Cube, die sind doch gleich, oder gibt´s bei Cube auch "large" und "small" wie bei Islabike? Soweit ich weiß, nicht.


----------



## Schwabe2626 (12. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Naja, er redet ja nur vom 20" Cube, die sind doch gleich, oder gibt´s bei Cube auch "large" und "small" wie bei Islabike? Soweit ich weiß, nicht.



gibt nur eine Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Vom "Fahren" an sich (auf Asphalt/befestigten Wegen) sehe ich auch eher weniger Probleme, aber wie sieht´s mit dem Anhalten aus, vor allem dem unfreiwilligen Anhalten, d. h. wenn er mit den Füßen vom Pedal rutscht oder in schwierigen Situation einfach absteigt?
> 
> Er müsste mit 1,06m ja Beine wie ein Storch haben, wenn er da nicht direkt mit dem besten Stück auf´s Oberrohr knallt!
> Ich wette, dass kein Fingerbreit zwischen ihm und dem Oberrohr reinpasst (Faustregel sind 4 Fingerbreit).
> Also unser 1,07m großer Sohn hat zumindest längere Beine als der Oberkörper (also relativ normal-sportliche Kinderfigur), aber beim 20" Cube liegt er direkt mit dem Schritt am Oberrohr auf, wenn er über´m Rad steht - wie war denn das bei eurem Testen?



Und?


----------



## Lars77 (14. August 2013)

Das Cube fällt für 20" recht klein aus finde ich, ich denke das sollte bald passen.

Mein Großer hat es zum 6. Geburtstag bekommen, und da wurde es höchste Zeit, weil der Sattel beim 16er Cube schon nicht mehr weit genug ausziehbar war. Und er ist nicht übermäßig groß für sein Alter.

Mein Neffe hat das 20er Cube schon vor dem 5. Geburtstag bekommen. Sattel anfangs natürlich ganz drin, aber es funktioniert. Außer den 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht sehe ich da auch kein Problem - auch bei Kinder rollen größere Räder immer besser und stabiler als kleinere.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. August 2013)

Jetzt haben wir schon 13 Beiträge hier mit "glaube, könnte, müsste", aber jeder übergeht die Frage mit der Oberrohrhöhe, also wieviel Finger-breit noch zwischen Oberrohr und dem "Schritt" (in Bayern nennen wir das Zamperl) verbleiben, wenn der Junge überm Radel steht (NICHT "fährt"!).

Zu meiner Zeit war diese Messmethode das Hauptkriterium, ob ein Rad passt oder nicht, einstimmig beschrieben in der Fachpresse.

Wonach MESST ihr denn, ob ein Rad passt oder nicht?

Oder verstehe ich diesen Thread falsch und es geht hier gar nicht darum, ob das Rad wirklich PASST, sondern nur darum, ob der Junge damit FAHREN KANN?
Wenn es nur um das FAHREN können im Sinne von Pedal-Bewegen geht, dann würde auch ein riesiges Erwachsenen-Fahrrad passen, die meisten Kinder in der Heimat meiner Frau (Indien) KÖNNEN mit Erwachsenenrädern fahren.


----------



## Lars77 (14. August 2013)

Ein Kinderrad - erst recht in diesem Alter - passt eh nur einen extrem kurzen Zeitraum perfekt. Vorher ist es etwas zu groß und nachher ist es etwas zu klein. Insofern würde ich mich nicht an ein paar Zentimetern hochziehen und schon gar nicht für 3 Monate noch ein 16" kaufen. 
Im Frühjahr ist der Knopf vielleicht 1,15m und dann passt das 20" perfekt.


Die Oberrohrhöhe allein ist auch zu kurz gedacht - wenn schon müssen Gewicht, Sattelhöhe, Lenkerentfernung, Kurbellänge etc. betrachtet werden.
Aber wie gesagt ist es eh alles ein Kompromiss, und ein halbwegs geübtes Auge sieht schon ob das Kind akzeptabel sitzt oder nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ein Kinderrad - erst recht in diesem Alter - passt eh nur einen extrem kurzen Zeitraum perfekt. Vorher ist es etwas zu groß und nachher ist es etwas zu klein. Insofern würde ich mich nicht an ein paar Zentimetern hochziehen und schon gar nicht für 3 Monate noch ein 16" kaufen.
> Im Frühjahr ist der Knopf vielleicht 1,15m und dann passt das 20" perfekt.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, der erste Beitrag, der sich mit der Frage des "Passens" wirklich befasst.
Auch wenn ich zu einem anderen Ergebnis komme wie du, nämlich:
Unserem Sohn (mit offensichtlich fast exakt den Maßen des Kindes, um das es in diesem Thread geht: 1,07 cm, übrigens seit gestern 1,08cm groß) passt das 16" Cube absolut perfekt, und zwar vom ersten Tag an (Frühjahr 2013, da war 1,06-1,07m).
Nächstes Jahr, wenn er - nach den bisherigen Messaufzeichnungen - 1,15m groß ist, wird das 16" Cube immer noch perfekt passen. Gehe ich mal davon aus. Okay, das ist nun wirklich Vermutung. Aber auf alle Fälle passt das 16" Cube einem 1,05-1,10m großen Jungen perfekt, ohne jeden Kompromiss.

Ob ein 20" Cube NÄCHSTES Jahr einem 1,15m großen Jungen perfekt passt - das ist doch gar nicht die Frage im Thread hier?
Die Eingangfrage ist doch: Passt das 20" Cube JETZT einem 1,06m großen Jungen, oder lese ich das falsch?


----------



## Lars77 (14. August 2013)

Ich glaube wir drehen uns im Kreis. Was JETZT perfekt passt dürfte im Frühjahr schon langsam wieder zu klein werden. Und ich lese aus dem Eingangspost heraus, dass der TE genau das nicht will, sondern lieber gleich ein 20". Natürlich ist das ein Kompromiss, aber das ist es fast immer.

Ich schaue heute abend mal nach, wie groß mein Junior genau beim Umstieg auf 20" war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir drehen uns im Kreis. Was JETZT perfekt passt dÃ¼rfte im FrÃ¼hjahr schon langsam wieder zu klein werden. Und ich lese aus dem Eingangspost heraus, dass der TE genau das nicht will, sondern lieber gleich ein 20". NatÃ¼rlich ist das ein Kompromiss, aber das ist es fast immer.
> 
> Ich schaue heute abend mal nach, wie groÃ mein Junior genau beim Umstieg auf 20" war.



Viel mehr wÃ¼rde mich ein Foto interessieren, wie er Ã¼berm Rad steht.
Unserer konnte Ã¼berm 20" Cube (vorm Radladen) nur auf Zehenspitzen stehen! Das tu ich als Vater ihm net an. 

Wie gesagt, unser Junior fÃ¤hrt eben keinen Kompromiss, sondern ein Rad, das ihm perfekt passt - und das obwohl wir nur 100â¬ mehr als HartzIV monatlich haben. Ist vielleicht auch eine Frage der PrioritÃ¤ten.
Und wennÂ´s dann nicht mehr passt, gibtÂ´s ein grÃ¶Ãeres (der Rahmen dazu steht ja schon lÃ¤ngst im Keller), dann bekommt sein kleiner Bruder das zu kleine Rad usw. bis sie ausgewachsen sind.
Interessant ist ja, dass meine eigenen FahrrÃ¤der von Kauf zu Kauf immer kleiner wurden! 

PS: Wenn der TE ohnehin ein 20" kaufen will ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf Verluste bzw. unabhÃ¤ngig vom Passen (ich rede hier ausdrÃ¼cklich von offiziell-objektiven Merkmalen, nicht von "ooch, das geht schon irgendwie"), dann ist ja der Thread irgendwie Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig...


----------



## Lars77 (14. August 2013)

Ich seh's nicht ganz so eng, denn ein Kompromiss ist's immer. Das 16" war z. B. gerademal eine Saison in Betrieb. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Auch bei Erwachsenenbikes kommen meist zwei Rahmengrößen in Frage, weil es nicht "DIE" korrrekte Größe gibt.

Gerade mal gemessen: Beim Umstieg von 16" auf 20" war der Junior ca. 1,16 m groß. Da war das 16" aber schon zu klein (Sattel ging nicht weiter raus), und das 20" passte perfekt.

Ich würde sagen ab ca. 1,10 m Körpergröße könnte man guten Gewissens auf das 20er umsteigen.


----------



## Schwabe2626 (14. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ich seh's nicht ganz so eng, denn ein Kompromiss ist's immer. Das 16" war z. B. gerademal eine Saison in Betrieb. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Auch bei Erwachsenenbikes kommen meist zwei Rahmengrößen in Frage, weil es nicht "DIE" korrrekte Größe gibt.
> 
> ...



ich sehe es wie Du und hab dem kleinen Mann nun das 20" gekauft.
Es ist noch knapp am Oberrohr das stimmt, jedoch im Frühjahr sollte es die idiale Größe haben


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Da war das 16" aber schon zu klein (Sattel ging nicht weiter raus)



Das  ist das allerkleinste Problem, und genau deshalb haben wir die neue  superleichte GUB/Snake-Bikes-AlusattelstÃ¼tze (Ã¼brigens lÃ¤ppische ca.  20â¬) beim KÃ¼rzen LÃNGER gelassen als die originale SattelstÃ¼tze!





Schwabe2626 schrieb:


> ich sehe es wie Du und hab dem kleinen Mann nun das 20" gekauft.
> Es ist noch knapp am Oberrohr das stimmt, jedoch im FrÃ¼hjahr sollte es die idiale GrÃ¶Ãe haben



Okay, wenn die Frage war, ob das 20" Cube im nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hjahr die ideale GrÃ¶Ãe haben wird, dann schreib das doch bitte nÃ¤chstes Mal so, weil ich hab deine Fragestellung hier im Thread echt so verstanden, ob du wissen willst, ob das 20" Cube JETZT wirklich passt.
Und das muss man definitiv verneinen, ohne Wenn und Aber, wir haben es ja erst vor wenigen Wochen selbst ausprobiert mit unserem 1,07m-Jungen vorm Laden!
(Wie gesagt, natÃ¼rlich KANN er damit fahren, meine Frau konnte/musste in ihrer Kindheit auch mit nem Erwachsenenfahrrad fahren)

Ob man nun wirklich Kindern ein grÃ¶Ãeres Fahrrad, in das sie erst reinwachsen mÃ¼ssen, kaufen muss/soll/will, bleibt natÃ¼rlich jedem Elternteil selbst Ã¼berlassen, meine Eltern meinten auch immer, Kleidung kaufen zu mÃ¼ssen, die erst zu einem viel spÃ¤teren Zeitpunkt passte (wie ich das gehasst habe - daher mache ich das bei meinen Kindern nun besser).

Jedenfalls deckt sich 1 lÃ¤ppischer Monat Kindergeld ziemlich genau mit dem Betrag fÃ¼r ein passendes Kinderrad, von daher gehe ICH da keine Kompromisse ein.

Aber wie gesagt, muss jeder selber wissen. Nur wÃ¼rd ich mir dann eine prÃ¤zisere Fragestellung wÃ¼nschen, dann kÃ¶nnte man sich viele Antworten schlicht ganz sparen.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Das  ist das allerkleinste Problem, und genau deshalb haben wir die neue  superleichte GUB/Snake-Bikes-AlusattelstÃ¼tze (Ã¼brigens lÃ¤ppische ca.  20â¬) beim KÃ¼rzen LÃNGER gelassen als die originale SattelstÃ¼tze!



Ãber eine lÃ¤ngere SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich natÃ¼rlich auch nachgedacht. Da das 20" aber bereits im Keller stand, war es naheliegend, erstmal das zu probieren. Und siehe da, es passte perfekt. Die groÃen RÃ¤der rollen viel besser Ã¼ber Unebenheiten, bieten mehr FahrstabiliÃ¤t, und dank Schaltung verlieren auch Berge ihren Schrecken. Hab mich anschlieÃend nur gefragt, warum ich die Idee nicht schon frÃ¼her hatte... 

Das ganze ist jetzt 14 Monate her, und ich halte schon wieder nach einem 24" Ausschau...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Über eine längere Sattelstütze habe ich natürlich auch nachgedacht. Da das 20" aber bereits im Keller stand, war es naheliegend, erstmal das zu probieren. Und siehe da, es passte perfekt. Die großen Räder rollen viel besser über Unebenheiten, bieten mehr Fahrstabiliät, und dank Schaltung verlieren auch Berge ihren Schrecken. Hab mich anschließend nur gefragt, warum ich die Idee nicht schon früher hatte...
> 
> Das ganze ist jetzt 14 Monate her, und ich halte schon wieder nach einem 24" Ausschau...



Dein Kind war ja damals schon größer, da passte das 20er halt eher bzw. sofort. Wie auch immer:

Letztendlich ist das ja auch ne typische Forenproblematik: Man kennt die meisten Leute net und vor allem, man kennt deren spezifische Voraussetzungen net: Der eine ist Schrauber und kann alles basteln, der andere hat zwei linke Hände und kann nur Fertigware abnehmen, der eine hat wirklich gar keine Kohle, der andere gibt Unsummen für Fahrräder aus, und eben bei uns hier im Kinderbereich:
Der eine fährt weite Touren oder viel Berge (braucht ne Schaltung, große Räder, usw.), der andere tüftelt lieber die ganze Zeit am optimalen Kinderradl rum und das betreffende Kind fährt damit nur spaßeshalber immer um den Häuserblock rum, usw.

Und dann kommt es eben, dass man beim Thread-Beantworten in ne Richtung rennt, die mit der Problematik/Fragestellung des Threaderstellers kaum zusammenpasst.

Na wie auch immer, Meinungen gab´s zum 20" Cube hier viele versch. Für und Wider, jedenfalls ist der Threadersteller glücklich und sein Kind sowieso, ist ja wirklich ein tolles Rad, spätestens wenn´s ihm dann im nächsten Frühjahr richtig passen wird...


----------



## Schwabe2626 (15. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Dein Kind war ja damals schon größer, da passte das 20er halt eher bzw. sofort. Wie auch immer:
> 
> Letztendlich ist das ja auch ne typische Forenproblematik: Man kennt die meisten Leute net und vor allem, man kennt deren spezifische Voraussetzungen net: Der eine ist Schrauber und kann alles basteln, der andere hat zwei linke Hände und kann nur Fertigware abnehmen, der eine hat wirklich gar keine Kohle, der andere gibt Unsummen für Fahrräder aus, und eben bei uns hier im Kinderbereich:
> Der eine fährt weite Touren oder viel Berge (braucht ne Schaltung, große Räder, usw.), der andere tüftelt lieber die ganze Zeit am optimalen Kinderradl rum und das betreffende Kind fährt damit nur spaßeshalber immer um den Häuserblock rum, usw.
> ...



joop der Threadersteller ist glücklich

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

Hi,
weit gefehlt! es gibt bei 20" Rahmen unterschiede. Habe ich selbst erfahren/erkauft. Meine Tochter hatte ein Team 200, da paßte in den Hinterbau kein 2.1er Reifen rein. Hatte durch zufall noch ein Team 20" gekauft und festgestellt, das da der Hinterbau 7cm länger war mit Ständeraufnahme, den hatte das kurze nicht.
Es gibt also verschiedene Längen!!!
Gruss M



Schwabe2626 schrieb:


> gibt nur eine Größe


----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin grade leicht schockiert, dass meine Kinder so frühreif sind...:
Sohn 1 hat zum 4ten Geburtstag ein 16 Zoll GHOST bekommen. Kurz nach dem 5ten Geburtstag fährt er jetzt aktuell ein 20 Zoll Steppenwolf Little Wolf und kommt prima zurecht. Seit ein paar Tagen klappt es sogar mit dem Schalten.
Sein Bruder wird in zwei Wochen 4 und hat eigentlich seit Mai auch ein 16 Zoll Ghost. Weil er sich damit auf Radtouren aber immer halb tot strampelt, hat er vor kurzem mal das Steppenwolf ausprobiert. Klappte auf Anhieb erstaunlich gut. Wir haben ihm jetzt ein 20 Zoll FELT gebraucht gekauft und er will auf seinem kleinen Ghost schon gar nicht mehr fahren... Bremsen klappt auch einwandfrei, vom Rücktritt hat er sich schnell entwöhnt.

Meine Kinder sind normal groß, also was ist das los? Frühreife Bengel? Naturtalente? 
Grüße, ilfer


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

Das sind später mal Kandidaten für 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

Ja, wenn das so weitergeht wollen die dann in 5 Jahren mit meinem fahren...


----------



## trolliver (26. August 2013)

Freu dich! Philipp kann auch auf 20ern fahren, hat aber noch zu kurze Beine dafür (für's Aufsteigen). Dennoch bekommt er bald zu seinem fünften Geburtstag ein 20-Zoll-Rad, und zwar auch aus der Motivation heraus, daß er sich dann mit Gangschaltung nicht mehr so tottritt. Nachdem er mit dem 16er schon kurzzeitig 27km/h macht, weiß ich noch nicht, wie es mir dann mit dem 20er geht, wenn er über die 30 geht. Einerseits freue ich mich für ihn, aber Stürze kann ich im Moment nicht ganz ausblenden.

Macht aber Spaß mit den Bengels, oder?

Olvier


----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Einerseits freue ich mich für ihn, aber Stürze kann ich im Moment nicht ganz ausblenden.
> Macht aber Spaß mit den Bengels, oder?


Ist super, und Stürze sind an der Tagesordnung. Aber die haben ja Lerneffekt - ich meine, klar, man KANN versuchen den Baumhügel vor dem Haus frontal hochzufahren, man MUSS aber nicht


----------



## trolliver (26. August 2013)

Kenn' ich, genau so!  Philipp stürzt selten, eigentlich eher, wenn er steht (!) und träumt, dann höre ich ein "krach", gefolgt von nicht jugendfreien Flüchen. Passanten sind dann durchaus schonmal schockiert...  

Mir wird nur mulmig, wenn er dann wirklich um die 30 fährt. Im Urlaub hat er die bei Hügelabfahrten schon erreicht, war ohne Probleme,  Ach nee, der soll ruhig rocken! Er träumt davon, wie Danny McAskill einen Baum rauf und mit Rückwärtssalto wieder runter....


----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Kenn' ich, genau so!  Philipp stürzt selten, eigentlich eher, wenn er steht (!) und träumt, dann höre ich ein "krach", gefolgt von nicht jugendfreien Flüchen. Passanten sind dann durchaus schonmal schockiert...
> Mir wird nur mulmig, wenn er dann wirklich um die 30 fährt. Im Urlaub hat er die bei Hügelabfahrten schon erreicht, war ohne Probleme,  Ach nee, der soll ruhig rocken! Er träumt davon, wie Danny McAskill einen Baum rauf und mit Rückwärtssalto wieder runter....


JA, genau... beim Quatschmachen, Durch-die-Gegend-gucken und Bruderärgern. Da passieren die Stürze. Nur ganz selten beim normalen Fahren 
Ach siehste, meine kennen gar keine Profi-Biker... die kommen ganz von alleine auf so Ideen. Ich geb mir noch 1 Jahr, bis die die Treppen zu den Nachbarshäusern runter fahren...


----------



## trolliver (26. August 2013)

Kann hinkommen. Philipp fragte mich auch schon, ob er die und die Treppen runterfahren könne. Ich sagte ihm nur: "klar, wenn du das kannst..." - "Und wenn nicht?" - "Dann aua." Daraufhin ließ er noch (!) davon ab.

Ich bin dann auch nicht darunter gefahren, sondern hab' schön geschoben. 

Im Urlaub hat er sich mit größeren Jungs eine kleine Rampe auf dem Campingplatz gebaut, außerdem versucht er ständig, sein Vorderrad hochzureißen. Mein kleiner Spinner!


----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Im Urlaub hat er sich mit größeren Jungs eine kleine Rampe auf dem Campingplatz gebaut, außerdem versucht er ständig, sein Vorderrad hochzureißen. Mein kleiner Spinner!


AH, gutes Stichwort. Rampe baun. Haben wir auch schon angedacht... wir haben das Glück direkt an einem großen Wendehammer ohne direkt Nachbarn zu wohnen. Das heißt dieser 15 x 15 m große "Hof" gehört uns quasi alleine. Die drei Nachbarsjungs im gleichen Alter kommen jetzt schon rüber zum radeln und ich glaube ein kleiner Bikepark muss da früher oder später kommen


----------



## trolliver (26. August 2013)

Super Voraussetzungen. Wir haben in der Nähe einen Bikepark für die Verrückten, die dann 20m durch die Luft fliegen. Da gibt es eine kleine Runde mit spitzen Hügeln (ich kann da nicht fahren) und Schikanen, die fuhr er schon auf seinem 12-Zoller. Inzwischen ist da routiniert. Leider haben wir hier keine Berge.


----------



## Schwabe2626 (26. August 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin grade leicht schockiert, dass meine Kinder so frühreif sind...:
> Sohn 1 hat zum 4ten Geburtstag ein 16 Zoll GHOST bekommen. Kurz nach dem 5ten Geburtstag fährt er jetzt aktuell ein 20 Zoll Steppenwolf Little Wolf und kommt prima zurecht. Seit ein paar Tagen klappt es sogar mit dem Schalten.
> Sein Bruder wird in zwei Wochen 4 und hat eigentlich seit Mai auch ein 16 Zoll Ghost. Weil er sich damit auf Radtouren aber immer halb tot strampelt, hat er vor kurzem mal das Steppenwolf ausprobiert. Klappte auf Anhieb erstaunlich gut. Wir haben ihm jetzt ein 20 Zoll FELT gebraucht gekauft und er will auf seinem kleinen Ghost schon gar nicht mehr fahren... Bremsen klappt auch einwandfrei, vom Rücktritt hat er sich schnell entwöhnt.
> ...



Hi ilfer,

hab meinem ja vor ca. 2 Wochen da 20 Zoll gekauft, fährt damit wie der Teufel.
Am Kindergarten fährt er die Treppe mit 2 Stufen runter, was einige Eltern schon entsetzt hat
Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem Bengel weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. August 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin grade leicht schockiert, dass meine Kinder so frühreif sind...:
> Sohn 1 hat zum 4ten Geburtstag ein 16 Zoll GHOST bekommen. Kurz nach dem 5ten Geburtstag fährt er jetzt aktuell ein 20 Zoll Steppenwolf Little Wolf und kommt prima zurecht. Seit ein paar Tagen klappt es sogar mit dem Schalten.
> Sein Bruder wird in zwei Wochen 4 und hat eigentlich seit Mai auch ein 16 Zoll Ghost. Weil er sich damit auf Radtouren aber immer halb tot strampelt, hat er vor kurzem mal das Steppenwolf ausprobiert. Klappte auf Anhieb erstaunlich gut. Wir haben ihm jetzt ein 20 Zoll FELT gebraucht gekauft und er will auf seinem kleinen Ghost schon gar nicht mehr fahren... Bremsen klappt auch einwandfrei, vom Rücktritt hat er sich schnell entwöhnt.
> ...



Wie gesagt/geschrieben, im Dorf meiner Frau fahren die Kinder (notgedrungen mangels Kinderräder) auch mit 5 Jahren schon 28" Erwachsenenräder!
Ist das frühreif? Oder einfach nur Armut (kein Geld für´s richtige Radl, weil dort in West-Bengalen hätten die Kinder wahrscheinlich lieber kleine Kinderradl, wenn die Eltern Geld dafür hätten)!?

Also ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum Radfahr-Können hier oft anhand der Laufradgröße bestimmt wird.
Demzufolge könnte ein 29"-Fahrer auch besser fahren als ein 26"-Fahrer, oder wie?

"Frühreif" beim Radlfahren finde ich ein Kind, das mit 5 schon Fahrtechnik beherrscht, steile Hügel hoch und runter kommt, Treppen fährt, vielleicht sogar hier und da mal nen kleinen Sprung oder gleich im Bikepark Downhill-Nachwuchs-Star trainiert.

Hier im Forum sieht man ja immer wieder mal Bildchen/Filmchen von 5 oder 6 oder 7-Jährigen, die schon schwieriges Gelände befahren oder Streetstyle-artige Hindernisse oder im Bikepark flott unterwegs sind - DAS sind für mich frühreife MTB-Kinder.

Nach euren Beschreibungen hier im Thread haben einige unter euch offensichtlich tatsächlich frühreife Kinder  - aber anhand der Fahrtechnik bzw. den bewältigten Hindernissen gemessen und nicht anhand der Größe der Räder.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. August 2013)

Interessant ist ja auch:

Die Radgröße selbst (16 oder 20 Zoll) spielt ja in erster Linie auf längeren Touren ne Rolle, was möglicherweise nicht jeder jeden Tag macht. 
(in fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollen Situationen sind und waren schon immer kleine Räder besser, siehe Trial und BMX und Streetstyle usw., da können die 29"-Fashion-Designer mir erzählen was sie wollen)

Eines der im praktischen Fahrradalltag wesentlichsten Verbesserungen vom 16" zum 20" ist ja das Vorhandensein einer Schaltung beim 20-Zöller.

Nur wegen der Schaltung braucht man aber theoretisch net unbedingt auf das größere (oft zu große) 20"-Kinderrad umsteigen, weil ne Schaltung rein theoretisch auch am 16"-Rad funktionieren müsste, oder? 
Ich sage "theoretisch", weil praktisch ist es aber dann leider doch so: MIT Schaltung gibt´s halt nur (?) ab 20", ein 16"-Kinderrad mit Schaltung müsste man wohl selber bauen.
Allerdings haben wir hier doch viele Bastler und Tüftler: Wenn eine Schaltung am Kinderrad so ein derartiger Durchbruch ist (keine eigene Erfahrung, aber eure Beiträge lesen sich so), warum baut dann niemand (?) hier ein 16"-Kinderrad mit Schaltung?


----------



## trolliver (26. August 2013)

Ach Banglabagh, frühreif war vielleicht das falsche Wort, aber du liest doch auch, daß es manchmal einfach ein bißchen Spaß macht, sich über den Übermut der Kleinen auszutauschen. Ich sehe hier niemanden, der das Fahrkönnen seiner Brut überbewerten will. Höchstens einordnen.

Ich bin übrigens selbst auch früh auf 28 Zoll umgestiegen. Mein Highriser war kaputt, mein Vater kümmerte sich nicht darum, da nahm ich das Falter meiner Mutter. Ich muß 8 gewesen sein, merkte aber schon damals , wie wunderbar leicht das fuhr, viel besser als mein 5-Gang-Teil. Mit der Situation in anderen Ländern will und kann ich das natürlich nicht vergleichen. Als wir durch einsame Wüstengegenden Marokkos fuhren, hatten die Kinder (schwarze Berber) überhaupt keine Räder. Dort, wo wir gecampt haben, konnten sie dann unsere ausprobieren. Das war ein Heidenspaß!


----------



## ilfer (26. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ach Banglabagh, frühreif war vielleicht das falsche Wort, aber du liest doch auch, daß es manchmal einfach ein bißchen Spaß macht, sich über den Übermut der Kleinen auszutauschen. Ich sehe hier niemanden, der das Fahrkönnen seiner Brut überbewerten will. Höchstens einordnen.


Aber echt. Häng dich mal nicht so an einem Wort auf. 
Natürlich schwingt auch ein bisschen väterlicher Stolz mit, wenn man sich hier mit anderen Papas austauscht. Aber warum dann gleich so kritisch drauf einsteigen...?
Uns alle eint hier doch mindestens eines: Die Liebe zur eigenen Brut und zu zwei Rädern


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

Erste Ansätze für ne Schaltung am 16er gibts doch schon. Sogar Serienmodelle mit Sram Automatix, nur 2 Gänge, aber immerhin.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Erste Ansätze für ne Schaltung am 16er gibts doch schon. Sogar Serienmodelle mit Sram Automatix, nur 2 Gänge, aber immerhin.



Ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung!

Bin mal gespannt, ob dann immer noch der 16"-zu-20"-Wechsel-Boom so stark anhält, wenn 16" Kinderräder auch Schaltung haben.

Weil das mit der Schaltung (als Vorteil) leuchtet mir ein (wenn das Kind von der Koordination her überhaupt schon mit ner Schaltung umgehen kann, unserer bestimmt nicht), im Gegenzug zum größere-Räder-Boom, das leuchtet mir weder bei den Kinderrädern noch bei den Erwachsenenrädern ein.
Wenn´s nur Geschmackssache ist: Dann hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, auch bei den Radgrößen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. August 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Aber echt. Häng dich mal nicht so an einem Wort auf.
> Natürlich schwingt auch ein bisschen väterlicher Stolz mit, wenn man sich hier mit anderen Papas austauscht. Aber warum dann gleich so kritisch drauf einsteigen...?
> Uns alle eint hier doch mindestens eines: Die Liebe zur eigenen Brut und zu zwei Rädern



Hm, genau das hab ich eben gar nicht kritisiert, dann kam meine Grundaussage also ziemlich falsch rüber.

Ich gehe da völlig mit euch mit, dass wir alle stolz sind, wenn unsere Kinder gut fahrradfahren können.

Den Beiträgen hier auf dieser Seite ist zu entnehmen, dass viele Kinder (deren Väter/Mütter hier im Kinderbike-Unterforum schreiben) schon eine offensichtlich gute Fahrtechnik drauf haben bzw. ihr Rad auch in anspruchsvollen Situationen erfolgreich austesten. Das finde ich schön und freue mich mit euch mit.

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur ausdrücken, dass das fahrradfahrende Können eurer/unserer Kinder sich doch net an der Radgröße ausdrückt! Manchmal lesen sich eure Beiträge halt so.

Wenn die Kinners super fahren können, Treppen runterrauschen, das Rad mal n paar Millimeter in die Luft kriegen (ich nannte das damals als kleiner Pimpf immer ganz stolz "ich bin gesprungen"), dann ist doch alles gut und wir alle sind berechtigt stolz auf unsere Kinder.


----------

